# Lighting Options... Please help....



## luisev (Sep 8, 2008)

I'm looking at two lighting options for my freshwater 20g High tank and would appreciate some feedback on them.

Current:
http://www.thatpetplace.com/pet/prod/204839/product.web

Coralife:
http://www.thatpetplace.com/pet/prod/209668/product.web

I'm interested in placing Java Ferns, Anubia Nana, and African Swords. I'm curious as to which one you feel is a better choice as far as quality and lighting. Current is approx $10 cheaper, but I rather spend the extra money if the Coralife is a better unit. Thanks in advance for your time...


----------



## jtburf (Jul 23, 2008)

Do you have a canopy top or are you using legs to mount above the tank?

Have you looked at these?

http://www.ahsupply.com/

John


----------



## luisev (Sep 8, 2008)

I haven't looked at DIY or retro kits. Correct me if I am wrong, but wouldn't the cost be basically the same as the Current and Coralife sets I listed? Is the light output better with the DIY or retro kits?

Currently using a full hood; however I also have a glass canopy.


----------



## Commodore 64 (Aug 13, 2008)

luisev said:


> I haven't looked at DIY or retro kits. Correct me if I am wrong, but wouldn't the cost be basically the same as the Current and Coralife sets I listed? Is the light output better with the DIY or retro kits?
> 
> Currently using a full hood; however I also have a glass canopy.


AH supply wouldn't be any cheaper, especially since you'd need to buy the bulb. Plus the AHSupply light doesn't come with moonlights like the Current one. The only plus (IMHO) to AHsupply is their high quality reflector system. And you'll have plenty of light from the Current fixture so increased reflectivity is pretty low on the "value-added" scale, in this case.


----------



## luisev (Sep 8, 2008)

Thanks for the info... so out of the Current and Coralife you recommend the Current?


----------



## CaptainNemo (Jul 11, 2008)

The Current is a nicer light, I think. However, with the plants you've listed (I assume you mean Amazon Swords?) that's a lot more light than you need. With just those plants and that much light you'll have algae problems. Those plants would all grow easily under standard fluorescent. Unless you plan on going with some stem plants or something that much light is probably more trouble than it's worth.


----------



## stuckintexas (Aug 12, 2008)

nemo, if you want some really good bulbs i would look at www.reefgeek.com

they also have the best reflectors available and you can buy the ballast from them. T5 Giesemann bulbs they sell and they are really way better than those bulbs that are in the coralife and current fixtures. if you go with giesemann then you dont need as much wattage than if you went with the others. there is just no comparison. just my 2 cents.

the only issue could be that you would have to use an old housing or build one for yourself which can be super cheap and fun. its up to you.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Have you considered these fixtures?

http://fishneedit.com/t5ho-2ft--4lamps-light.html

They're individual reflectors, I believe. You'll want to make sure, but it's an affordable option, while, at the same time, giving you enough light for whatever you want to plant.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

The coralife fixtures are fairly decent but the bulbs are pitiful for planted tanks. The coralife you have the link for is a marine bulb set up.

I recommend the ahsupply kit and a good philips or sylvania bulb with high cri available at 1000bulbs.com.

http://www.1000bulbs.com/Full-Spectrum-55-Watt-4-Pin-2G11-Base-Compact-Fluorescent-Light-Bulbs/

The Philips bulb is actually 92 CRI, not 82


----------

